

Scala, Functional Programming and Play 2.0 - sadache
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/sadek-drobi

======
thebluesky
We've been very pleased with Play 2.0. Very easy to use and very productive :)

------
dkhenry
Scala really makes Play2 shine. We really need a good example of using Play2
with ZMQ.

~~~
eta_carinae
> Scala really makes Play2 shine.

Not really. Scala has a lot of good points but it's very ill-suited to web
development because of compilation times.

Play1 could compile templates in a few tenths of a second while it takes 7-10
seconds for each template in Play 2, which is unacceptable when you do this
all day long.

I predict Play 2 will not be around in a year from now for this reason, there
are just better and faster ways to do this.

~~~
meddlepal
The Play team or someone else could just re-implement the template layer as
Groovy once again.

Scala has a lot of nice things going for it, but using it for the Play2
template language was stupid - the benefits do not outweigh the drawbacks at
all.

~~~
soc88
Weren't there quite some different templating choices (including Groovy)
available from the beginning?

Independently from that, the compilation times will automatically improve when
they update a) their SBT version and b) their Scala version. Additionally,
Play developers can also refine their own code.

